

Ducks - an HTML5/WebGL game with source code - statico
http://statico.github.com/webgl-demos/ducks/

======
statico
Here's the source: <https://github.com/statico/webgl-demos/tree/master/ducks>

view.js is the bit that renders the game model using GLGE (www.glge.org). The
logic is built with Backbone.

~~~
jerome_etienne
nice design!

------
sixcorners
Some ducks start off screen for me.

~~~
statico
What's your screen resolution?

